# O teneam manum, o teneam tuam: the Latin Beatles



## pidyo (Jan 13, 2017)

http://www.openculture.com/2017/01/...eatles-songs-into-latin-for-his-students.html

Και το τραγουδάκι του τίτλου:


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2017)

Τα καθαρογράφω εδώ γιατί όσα υπάρχουν στο Διαδίκτυο έχουν τα ψιλολαθάκια τους.

 Carmina Popularia Blattarum

 *All My Loving*

Claude oculos, te basiabo,
Cras desiderabo,
Et semper fidelis ero,
Et tum dum redeam
Domum saepe scribam,
Et totum amorem dabo.

Oscula simulabo,
Quae desiderabo,
Spem fore bonam sperabo,
Et tum dum redeam
Domum saepe scribam,
Et totum amorem dabo.

Ita totum amorem dabo,
Tibi totum, numquam cessabo.

Claude oculos, te basiabo,
Cras desiderabo,
Et semper fidelis ero,
Et tum dum redeam
Domum saepe scribam,
Et totum amorem dabo.

Ita totum amorem dabo,
Tibi totum, numquam cessabo.

Ita totum, tibi totum, vero totum,
Amorem dabo.

​ 
 *Till There Was You*

Tinnitus in colle
Erant, nec sonare novi,
Ita, nequaquam novi dum
Venisti tu.

Et stellae in caelo
Erant, nec micare vidi,
Ita, nequaquam vidi dum
Venisti tu.

Et erant cantus, rosaeque pulchrae,
Mi dicunt,
Et dulcia mane prata rore.

Aves in foliis
Erant, nec cantare novi,
Ita, nequaquam novi dum
Venisti tu.

Et amor ubique
Erat nec cantare novi,
Ita, nequaquam novi dum
Venisti tu.

Venisti tu.

​ 
 *From Me To You*

Si quid habeo quod cupis,
Si quid opus auxilii,
Vocanti me tibi id mittem,
Amore a me tibi.

Cuncta habeo quae cupis;
Fidelissimum cor mihi;
Vocanti mi tibi id mittam,
Amore a me tibi.

Bracchia volunt tenere
Te ne tu abeas,
Et labra basiare,
Dum satis habeas.

Si quid habeo quod cupis,
Si quid opus auxilii,
Vocanti me tibi id mittem,
Amore a me tibi.

A me, tibi,
Vocanti me tibi id mittem,
Amore a me tibi.

Bracchia volunt tenere
Te ne tu abeas,
Et labra basiare,
Dum satis habeas.

Si quid habeo quod cupis,
etc.

​ 
 *(Money) Can’t Buy Me Love*

Non dat amorem, umquam,
Non dat amorem:

Gemmas emam, amica,
Si tibi placebit;
Debo quodvis amica,
Si tibi placebit;
Non amo nimis pecuniam - non dat amorem.

Quidquid est dabo si te
Dices favere mi;
Non sunt multa mi quae dem,
Sed quod est dabo tibi.
Non amo nimis pecuniam - non dat amorem.

Non dat amorem, semper audio;
Non dat amorem, nullo modo.

Gemmas velle te nega,
Et mihi placebit;
Dic te velle talia
Quae nummi non parent;
Non amo nimis pecuniam - non dat amorem.

​ 
 *Bill Bailey*

Veni domum Bill Bailey, veni domum,
Diutius abes;
Lances lavabo ipsa,
Mercedulam
Dabo, iniusta sum.
Ubi nocte pluebat, te expuli,
Cum pectine solum.
Nocens fui, vae mihi,
Bill Bailey veni iam domum.

​ 
 *Twist and Shout*

Age torquere deliciae, clamaque;
Ag-ag-agedum deliciae, rem solve;
Age rem solve; tam appares pulchra –
Agitas me iam mehercule,
Ut sciebam, ita.

Age torquere deliciae, clamaque;
Ag-ag-agedum deliciae, rem solve;
Puellula torqueris, tam torqueris bene –
Age torquamur iam comminus,
Meam dic esse te.

​ 
 *Glad All Over*

Te dicis amare
Me, nec esse moram;
Me desiderare,
Semper fore meam,
Sentioque totus laetus,
Ita, totus laetus,
Vero, totus laetus,
Quod es me-e-e-ea.

​
 *I Want to Hold Your Hand*

En dicam tibi quicquid,
Spero te noturam,
Et scis illud quicquid,
O teneam manum …..

Oro, mihi dic me
Esse posse tuum,
Et dic te situram,
O teneam manum,
O teneam tuam,
O teneam manum.

Et ubi tango te sum laetus intra,
Tantum ut amorem celare nequeam.

O tibi est id quicquid,
Puto te noturam.
Cum id tango quicquid,
Manum o teneam,
O teneam tuam,
O teneam manum.

​
 *I Want to Be Your Man*

Volo tuus esse, cara, tuus amator;
Volo tuus esse, cara, tuus amator.

Dic mi et te me amare, certior fiam;
Dic mi et te me amare, certior fiam.

Volo tuus fiam, volo tuus fiam,’
Volo tuus fiam, volo tuus fiam,’

Volo tuus esse, cara, tuus amator etc.
Dic mi et te me amare, certior fiam etc.
Volo tuus fiam etc.

​ 
 *She Loves You*

Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercule.

Te putas amorem, te putas amississe;
Heri eam vidi – se dixit meminisse,
Et amat te – num id putas malum?
Amat te – decet te gaudium

Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercule.

Te ubi amisit, confecta est dolore;
Iam autem bene scit, remotum te amore;
Sed amat te – num id putas malum?
Amat te – decet te gaudium

Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercule.

Officium tuum videtur aequum esse;
Quid est iam reliquum?
Te dic ia, piguisse,
Quod amat te – num id putas malum ?
Amat te – decet te gaudium

Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercle
Amat te, mehercule.
Si amat te sic, decet te gaudium.

​ 
 *I Feel Fine*

Benigna est mea, tu scis,
Quam felicissimma tu scis,
Mi dixit,
Et illam amo et bene sum.

Esse se meam, tu scis,
Mi semper dicit iam, tu scis,
Mi dixit,
Et illam amo et bene sum.

Laetus sum, quod illa mea sit,
Laeta est, et omnibus dicit:

Amicus res emit, ti scis,
Et anulos emit, tui scis,
Mi dixit,
Illa me amat et bene sum.

Esse se meam, tu scis,
Mi semper dicit iam, tu scis,
Mi dixit,
Et illam amo et bene sum.

Laetus sum, quod illa mea sit,
Laeta est, et omnibus dicit:

Amicus res emit, tu scis,
Et anulos emit, tu scis,
Mi dixit,
Illa me amat et bene sum.

​ 
 *Roll over Beethoven*

Epistulam scripturus tum missurus sum ad poetam;
Nam cupio moventem cantare cantiunculam;
Revolve Beethoven, iamdudum eam audiam.

Fervescit mihi sanguen at confracta mihi cithara;
Cor rapide pulsatur, canit anima caerulea;
Revolve Beethoven, accipe nova carmina.

Oriente sole, moneo, mihi calcare
Soleas caeruleas noli;
Tatarantara, modulabor cithara,
Nil necessarium mi;
Revolve Beethoven,
Certiorem fac Tchaikovsky.

​ 
 *A Hard Day’s Night*

Diei duri nox,
Canisque modo laboravi;
Diei duri nox,
Cur non iamdudum somniavi?
Sed cum reventum ad te
Domum te dedici me
Facturam laetum mox.

Laboro per dies,
Res tibi nummis ut emam;
Estque tanti ubi tu spondes
Te mihi cuncta daturam ;
Non igitur defleo,
Cum tibi assideo
Omnino laetus sum.

Hic domi, omnia bona mihi,
Hic domi, nam assiddebo tibi.

Diei duri nox,
Canisque modo laboravi;
Diei duri nox,
Cur non iamdudum somniavi?
Sed revertum ad te
Domum, te dedici me
Facturam laetum mox,
Omnino laetum mox,
Omnino laetum mox.

​ 
 *She’s a Woman*

Mea non dat mi dona;
Scio quam sit mi bona;
Nil habet quod mihi det quam
Caritatem sempiternam;
Mea non dat mi dona.

Cum me derelictum puto,
Sunt qui dicunt eam modo
Fallere - scio falsum.

Viris non blandiatur;
Odit me lacrimare;
Laeta est si promitto me
Nunquam discesserum a se;
Viris non blandiatur.

Nunquam faxit aelulum me,
Dat mi omne tempus atque
Amorem - quis scit qua re?

Ets amica quae bene scit,
Est amica quae bene amabit.

Mea non dat mi dona;
Scio quam sit mi bona;
Nil habet quod mihi det quam
Caritatem sempiternam;
Mea non dat mi dona.

Cum me derelictum puto,
Sunt qui dicunt eam modo
Fallere - scio falsum.

Est amica ......

​
Love Me do

Ama me , rogo
Amo te, ego,
Fidelis ero,
Ama, igitur, obsecro.

Ama me , rogo
Amo te, ego,
Ama, igitur, obsecro.

Nam cupio
Nunc amorem
Novum et ti-
bi similem.

Ama me , rogo
Amo te, ego,
Ama, igitur, obsecro.


----------

